# Best Truck To Tow 31fqbhs?



## tsehbvj (May 19, 2008)

I have a 31fqbhs and we had it delivered. Now we need to buy a truck. I have found two trucks that will work and both are nearly identical but which brand to choose? They are both 2005, with 40,000 miles, for the same price! They are: a silver Dodge RAM 2500 or a black Ford F250 Super Duty? Dodge or Ford???


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You will get better fuel mileage with the 6 cylinder Cummins in the Dodge.......

Steve


----------



## tsehbvj (May 19, 2008)

Good point-thanks


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

The Cummins is a true diesel engine - not a converted V-8. If you are looking for longevity, the Dodge Cummins is your best bet.

However, if you're looking for the ultimate TV, I think this is what you want:


----------



## Dandyrvsuperstore (May 19, 2008)

I got 11MPG pulling a 31FQBHS over 600 Miles for our Fall break. The Cummins is almost indestructible as mine has 102K and only has had a Water Pump go bad. I have owned a Chevy Diesel and a Ford Power Stroke and I prefer the Cummins hands down. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I vote for Airboss's suggestion!









Now, the Ford Diesel, is NOT a converted gas engine. I wish people would stop spreading those rumors









However, the Cummings I6 has excellent reviews and you have to do your research on the 6.0L International engine in the Ford's..... Both will tow the trailer however.









Edited... Let me elaborate on the difference between the I6 and a V8. The I6 engine architecture is a great one for most things (Most Semi's run with them). HOWEVER, when you are trying to put an engine under the hood of a Pick-up truck, you run into an engine length issue. A V8 will package a given displacement more efficiently, and therefore has been preferred by automakers since the 1930's.








The only automaker crazy enough to try to convert a gas engine to run on Diesel, was a certain automaker I won't name in the early 80's (I'll give you a hint, it's initials were G.M.







). Based on their experience, I wouldn't expect to see many repeat attempts at that....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You just had to know you were going to start something with this question.....

DODGE of course!!! 

Oh! And Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Now, the Ford Diesel, is NOT a converted gas engine. I wish people would stop spreading those rumors


Of course, you are correct. Sorry 'bout that!







But did you notice that the truck I ultimately suggested is a Ford with an available Cummins engine??


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That was an Olds 5.7l made to run on oil. Had on in my old battle cruiser the Toronado. James


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

The 2005 6.0L F-250 gets my vote, plus the resale value is higher.


----------



## tsehbvj (May 19, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all your input people! This is a great site-I think I am going to like it here!









Airboss...dear god man! That truck is the most amazing thing I have seen in a long time. I think I will write my wife telling her I finally chose a truck...









If it were not for this forum i would not have known how great the Cummins is!

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BenJacobson said:


> If it were not for this forum i would not have known how great the Cummins is!


Oh no !! We are not doing our jobs properly!! Hes leaning towards the Dodge.....Please reconsider.......









oh ya, and about the "converted V-8" Ford rumor. i thought id throw out a reminder: remember the discussion about the Dodge 2500 having the same chassis as the 1500.....























Both are good trucks !! Good luck with the decision !!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The newer FORD trucks have a deeper bed/taller sidewall comparted to the Dodge. That makes you he to be much more careful with clearances when using a fiver with extended king pin box.


----------



## tsehbvj (May 19, 2008)

Good point. We went to a dealer and now we are looking at a GMC Sierra 2500 (I know, we are all over the map!). Any comments on the GMC?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love my GMC with a Duramax. If you want a crew caband a 8 ft bed , the GM truck has the most rear seat room. Just to show you how good it looks pulling a 31

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4585

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Of course my vote would be for the cummins or the GMC.....









Just thought I would throw a little gas on the fire!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I love my GMC with a Duramax. If you want a crew caband a 8 ft bed , the GM truck has the most rear seat room. Just to show you how good it looks pulling a 31
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4585
> 
> John










That's a good looking set up John









BTW Did anyone mention Ford









Ed


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> If it were not for this forum i would not have known how great the Cummins is!


Oh no !! We are not doing our jobs properly!! Hes leaning towards the Dodge.....Please reconsider.......









oh ya, and about the "converted V-8" Ford rumor. i thought id throw out a reminder: remember the discussion about the Dodge 2500 having the same chassis as the 1500.....























Both are good trucks !! Good luck with the decision !!
[/quote]

It's the other way around and only in the MegaCab model. The Ram MegaCab 1500 has the same chassis as the Ram MegaCab 2500.

-CC


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We love our Sierra 2500HD with the Duramax. It tows our 31fqbhs like a dream. We are most likely over the truck's GVWR but under the axle ratings and GCVWR, if that matters to you. It is a 4x4 crew cab with the short box.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Drive all the trucks and make your pick. Do a little reading but remember that all of the problems are likely blown out of proportion. Call it human nature.

I finally looked at the overall market place and decided that GM (Chevy and GMC together) has sold more trucks then anybody for ever which means that most of the people have been satified with them. Tough to argue those numbers!

Put myself through college working on cars and always felt that GM were the most serviceable and very easy to find parts for. Mix in some bad luck with another brand and that is how I arrived at my decision and I'm tickled with it.


----------



## tsehbvj (May 19, 2008)

Thanks! I have decided to do just that-test drive each of the big four.

I drove the GMC and although it was _very_ luxurious and powerful I was not comfortable with the turning radius as compared to the Dodge







. I also noticed the truck backed off quite a bit when letting go of the gas. Once I take my foot off the gas in the Dodge, it coasted like i am more accustomed to. However, even though the Dodge had the Cummins-which is awesome, the creature comfort for this 39k truck was _bare bones_.

Next I will test a Ford and Chevy...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

jetjane said:


> . We are most likely over the truck's GVWR but under the axle ratings and GCVWR, if that matters to you.


 Have you measured the pin weight on your 31fqbh? This would be good info for anyone wanting to make a decision on what truck to buy having a loaded trailer pin weight. Granted everyone will have a different load but it will at least be real. If it too high then a 1 ton maybe a better choice before you find out the harder way.

I am close with my trailer and want to measure the weights again to see how close I am. If the pin weight is where the manufacturer says it is then I should be just about there with the family in the truck. It looks OK when hitched but that maybe decieving. I bought a sherlien pin weighing scale but I have not been able to get a perfect alignment with it to get a good reading. Maybe this weekend I might have time to set something up.

In general you will find that the Dodge has the lowest capacity for pin weight followed by the Chevy/GMC then the Ford. The Ford and the Chevy are good workable numbers but the Dodge are as low as the 1500 version. Not sure why that is and in any of the versions the diesel takes away about 500-700lb of that over the gas version.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> Have you measured the pin weight on your 31fqbh? This would be good info for anyone wanting to make a decision on what truck to buy having a loaded trailer pin weight. Granted everyone will have a different load but it will at least be real. If it too high then a 1 ton maybe a better choice before you find out the harder way.


We've never measured it properly. We have been to the scales with the '07 we had but we didn't unhitch to get the truck's separate weight at that time. We had weighed the truck at a different time but it wasn't loaded the same so it is inaccurate. We didn't have time to stop with our new '09 but will at some point in the summer and will post my results then. Maybe someone else has though.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

My Chevy feels very solid with a gasser and I would say even a little too solid. The steering is very stiff but responsive; it does take a little getting use to. I also wanted to say that with all the rebates and incentives not to mention gas prices new trucks are very close to slightly used truck prices. I went in looking at a 07 with 12000 miles and left with a comparable 08 for a few hundred dollars more. The Duramax was a $7500 upgrade along with a $1200 Allison upgrade. Diesels rock and all and get better mileage but I can buy a lot of gas for $8700 and with the 4.10 the 1000lb added towing was not in my budget. Although I wish it was


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

BenJacobson said:


> Thanks! I have decided to do just that-test drive each of the big four.
> 
> " However, even though the Dodge had the Cummins-which is awesome, the creature comfort for this 39k truck was _bare bones_.


Really? Hmmmm. I got AC in mine.







This is my second D-Ram. First one without sparkplugs. Love the Rattle Rattle....


----------

